# 140 Minutes of East German Models and Prototypes



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy : http://www.mdr.de/8039061.html 

If Link does not work, try it from this page http://www.spassbahn.de/view_topic....orum_id=48

But better hurry up to see it, they have these films online only for a restricted time. 



Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Danke Fritz; 

I could only watch for about ten minutes, but it is really grand! I hope to watch some more at a later time. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW 
Thank you for the link 
Wonderfull video , just wish I could understand what they were saying . 
Certainly enjoyed it though .


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great movie indeed! Thanks for sharing Fritz!

For those interested, here is the direct link to the wmv file.

Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting the video, very well done!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

That video was so good , even though it is 26 degrees outside , I 'HAD' to go out and operate some of my LGB trains , it was fun .


----------

